# Seafrance Discount



## Waves (Apr 17, 2008)

I have tried to book ferry crossings using the motorhomefacts discount code and I get this message.

_1.Unfortunately, the combination of dates, times, vehicle or passengers entered is no longer available. Please try again._

However if I leave the code off I can book any available date.
I have used the code several times in the past with no problems
so what am I doing wrong or has the discount stopped?

John


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

It probably means there are no more discounted fares available on that particular sailing.

Denise


----------



## Bill_OR (Feb 6, 2010)

I received a promotional email from Seafrance a couple of weeks ago which for the first time (that I had seen) included Motor homes in the discount fares. The promotional code is JULYMOT. They claimed fares were from £23 each way. Bookings to be made by 1/9/10 and travel by 16/12/10.
regards,
Bill


----------



## Helgamobil (Jul 18, 2010)

I am missing something - what motorhomefacts discount code? Where do I find this wonderful thing?


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

Struth man, you have just been given the promotional code, what else do you want??

C.


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

> Struth man, you have just been given the promotional code, what else do you want??
> 
> C.


One that didn't expire last month?? :lol: :lol:


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

The 10% MHF discount code is in the 'Discounts For Subscribers' forum...

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-732469.html#732469

When are you trying to book a sailing? I've used it a few times in the past with no problems but the discount code ends Dec 2010 - it could be that the offer hasn't been extended for the 2011 season - Yet? - Might be worth PM'ing Nuke.

Pete


----------



## Helgamobil (Jul 18, 2010)

Thank you Peejay, will give it a whirl.


----------

